# Potpourri Pot



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry about the pictures but I just finished this tonight and my sister wanted to take it home right away. So shot these just before she walks out the door. Almost forgot to take pic's. It is Colorado Blue Spruce. This tree blew down 5 yrs ago when I first started turning. It was about 40 ft tall. I got 4 pieces of it and put it away to dry. Actually forgot about it till I was digging Tuesday for some wood for a project. Boy was it bland. It just was a white/yellow and just nothing going on. So I had some transtint dye and india ink. So the inside is black and the outside is scarlet red. It has 6 coats of gloss wipe on poly as she wanted it shiney. It is 6 1/2" across and 3" high. Lid is from the Hallmark store here in town. Now the LOML thinks she has to have one just like it. Oh well.:happy:

Oh and by the way am I the only one turning anymore??? Nobody doing any turning but me???? Just curious.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks sharp Bernie. I have turned a few pens and sold them but I have to get busy and fill my display racks, after all, Xmas is just around the corner.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I was beginning to think I was the only one turning. I am in the process of filling Christmas orders and get enough to take down to the Art Gallery for their Christmas. She decorates a whole tree with just my ornaments, bells, icicles and mini birdhouses.


----------



## rod0444 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the pot Bernie, the colour really enhances it. Not seen anything like that lid either, it adds a bit of sole to the pot so to speak!!

Regards

Rod


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bernie,

Nice little hollow form you have there.

I'm turning, but usually forget to make posts here (I usually post on turning sites)

My routers are getting jealous. Once you enter the vortex, the lathe becomes the center of the shop.

Last night I taught a workshop about offset turning of pendants for our local woodturning club. Great fun.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

We're lurking!
But something will be coming soon....right guys??


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I was just beginning to wonder. It seemed nobody was posting anything so was getting parnoid.:lol: 

Alan sounds like your workshop was fun. Yep I know about tools being jealous. My tablesaw has about a 1/2" of dust on it. The last time I used it was about a year ago. I also have a brand new plunge router I bought 5 yrs ago from MCLS the same time I bought my lathe. It has been used once.:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

What is it ?..


==========


BernieW said:


> Sorry about the pictures but I just finished this tonight and my sister wanted to take it home right away. So shot these just before she walks out the door. Almost forgot to take pic's. It is Colorado Blue Spruce. This tree blew down 5 yrs ago when I first started turning. It was about 40 ft tall. I got 4 pieces of it and put it away to dry. Actually forgot about it till I was digging Tuesday for some wood for a project. Boy was it bland. It just was a white/yellow and just nothing going on. So I had some transtint dye and india ink. So the inside is black and the outside is scarlet red. It has 6 coats of gloss wipe on poly as she wanted it shiney. It is 6 1/2" across and 3" high. Lid is from the Hallmark store here in town. Now the LOML thinks she has to have one just like it. Oh well.:happy:
> 
> Oh and by the way am I the only one turning anymore??? Nobody doing any turning but me???? Just curious.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bernie
> 
> What is it ?..
> 
> ...


BJ it is a small hollow form vase that the ladies put potpourri in. The lid has openings to let the smell out. Potpourri I always tell my wife is smelly stuff.:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bernie

I have seen the ones below but not out wood 
Amazon.com: Aroma Ceramic Zen Potpourri Pot: Kitchen & Dining

======


BernieW said:


> BJ it is a small hollow form vase that the ladies put potpourri in. The lid has openings to let the smell out. Potpourri I always tell my wife is smelly stuff.:lol:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I use a lot of potpurri and inscence. We have a lot of animals and I am old. Great idea.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. 

BJ that is what these are used for. Really do sell well.

John the wife has a couple of them around the house and put new scented oil on them when they kinda of run out.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

BernieW said:


> The lid has openings to let the smell out.


Bernie, more accurately, the openings let the *scent* out.

Just remember the old saying: "I stink, you smell" <vbg>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny Alan.:lol:


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

BernieW said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one turning...


Bernie... I also turn, but have had too many irons in the fire to have much fun lately. I just joined this forum, but remember seeing a lot of your work over at "the Creek".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Donnie. I just hadn't seen any postings for quite some time and was beginning to wonder what happened. Sounds like it is time to have some fun. I got to head to the shop and make some snowmen and mini birdhouses for a raffle at our church for their Fall Festival. Those always go over well.


----------



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Bernie, Nice job on that piece!

I also noticed that you got published in this month's Wood Magazine. Congrats! Good question you asked, too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Yep I wanted to make sure there was no trouble if I sold them. They were nice and told me if I changed it somewhat to my design there would be no problems. So made some changes e-mailed them back and they were ok with them to sell.


----------

